# Tricycle ID-Firestone by ?



## kkendrick (Jan 14, 2018)

Can anyone help with more information on this tricycle? I am new to the tricycles and just got this one and a 1960s Angeles. I can't find out anything about this one after looking for days. I am thinking from what I learned it is a Firestone, made by either Colson or Western Flyer, circa 1950s. Any info would be appreciated. I am trying to decide whether to leave it as is or fix it up for my granddaughter. I think it would keep more value for later to leave it as is. Thanks from the newbie!










View attachment 738053


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 15, 2018)

looks to me like it is manufactured by murry  the rear step and the decal on the tube are same as murry


----------



## kkendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you. I am trying to look up a Murray Firestone tricycle but no success. I agree the build looks the same. Do you think around 1950?


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 17, 2018)

kkendrick said:


> Thank you. I am trying to look up a Murray Firestone tricycle but no success. I agree the build looks the same. Do you think around 1950?



yes late 50s early 60s
try a search this site is full of info an pic.Tricycle Fetish


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 17, 2018)

bobsbikes said:


> yes late 50s early 60s
> try a search this site is full of info an pic.Tricycle Fetish



 That seat style was used by Murray on tricycles around that time period, too.

To the OP I just wanted to add, Western Flyer was not a tricycle manufacturer. Trikes badged for WF were also made by other manufacturers such as Murray, Colson, AMF Junior, etc. It was common for larger store chains to have trikes and bikes badged for their store brand though made by another manufacturer, an example being the Western Flyer brand used by Western Auto stores.

Dave


----------



## kkendrick (Jan 22, 2018)

That is very helpful to know! Thanks so much!



ridingtoy said:


> That seat style was used by Murray on tricycles around that time period, too.
> 
> To the OP I just wanted to add, Western Flyer was not a tricycle manufacturer. Trikes badged for WF were also made by other manufacturers such as Murray, Colson, AMF Junior, etc. It was common for larger store chains to have trikes and bikes badged for their store brand though made by another manufacturer, an example being the Western Flyer brand used by Western Auto stores.
> 
> Dave


----------

